# need help fixing my Thorens turntable



## Harpo (Jan 16, 2011)

I have a 1970's/80's Thorens turntable TD 165 Mk I think..(Its been placed at the far end of the house ever since it stopped working) or started working badly...a loud hum developed in one channel checked it on a few amps ( i have a few amps) and they all acted the same so the problem lays with the TT but how to fix it? Checked continuity from cartridge to internals and all four were good. I was just going to replace all the electronic bits inside re-solder the transistors etc but I am not sure where to locate parts. I love soldering and have fixed many little things like cracked motherboards and tiny lamps in the internals of old amps. But my experience is limited to fixing VISIBLE things. How can I determine what exactly needs replacing? Links to other websites could be helpful as well. 
Thanks.

I enjoy this forum, I found it thru the BMW forum.


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

Check the ground from the TT to your preamp / amp. The cartridge itself may be dead.

Join and ask here:
Audiokarma Home Audio Stereo Forums

Chuck


----------



## 9mmmac (Dec 14, 2010)

I think it's the cartridge as well. I don't know Thorens, but "back in the day" all my turntables didn't have any sort of electronics that would get into the audio signal. They had "quartz locked direct drive fully automatic motor" mechanisms; but that just governed the arm actuators and the moror spindle. Are there RCA connects in the back? How do they look?


----------

